# Armed Forces Day



## PrinzeCharming (May 21, 2016)

​


----------



## bazz cargo (May 21, 2016)

I do like a girl in uniform.


----------



## LeeC (May 21, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> I do like a girl in uniform.


I remember one I liked better out of her uniform.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 21, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> I do like a girl in uniform.



*12 Countries With The Most Beautiful Women In The Armed Forces*


*7) U.S. Army*



*



*


*3) Israel Army*







*2) Russian Army*








*1) Romanian Army*












Source: TopMostBeautifulWomen


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 21, 2016)

Discover her story. 

Click here.


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

Ah yes, thank you for turning this into a beauty contest, much appreciated. Where as some of us are actually overseas right now and are not just taking photos for the hell of it and cosplaying in uniform. Glad to see females in the army are taken seriously, instead of being just a pretty face...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

Riptide said:


> Ah yes, thank you for turning this into a beauty contest, much appreciated. Where as some of us are actually overseas right now and are not just taking photos for the hell of it and cosplaying in uniform. Glad to see females in the army are taken seriously, instead of being just a pretty face...



I'm sorry you took offense to this. That wasn't the intention. I don't think that was the intention behind the people writing the articles.


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

It's not the intention of the articles i take offense to, but the turn the thread took into beauty in the armed forces. Even though that second article is kinda crappy. Here, let's talk about this girl who likes to dress up in a uniform and not those who are actually wearing it. Like there was much of a story there... i was at least expecting something more from the image.  I mean come on, why would you fight a war with your hair down? Totally impractical.


----------



## aj47 (May 22, 2016)

What Rip says.  And more.  My daughter served.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

Riptide said:


> It's not the intention of the articles i take offense to, but the turn the thread took into beauty in the armed forces. Even though that second article is kinda crappy. Here, let's talk about this girl who likes to dress up in a uniform and not those who are actually wearing it. Like there was much of a story there... i was at least expecting something more from the image.  I mean come on, why would you fight a war with your hair down? Totally impractical.



I have men and women from my family who served in the armed forces. This, of all quotes, got to me from the article. 




> Pictures of Elena Deligioz quickly spread and received many positive comments.



Why would she have positive comments? I read another article about the same girl. That writer expressed how young women felt inspired by her. Why not feel inspired to be young, beautiful, and officially serve for their country? Why not be inspired by women who have served?



astroannie said:


> What Rip says.  And more.  My daughter served.



Again, my mother is a military brat. And others. My intent, if anything, was to take a moment to shed light on how women are treated in the armed forces. We don't need to know how beautiful women are in other countries. There's no chip-n'-dale contests for the men who serve. Why single out the women? I am not trying to make this malicious.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

​


----------



## aj47 (May 22, 2016)

I think the point is that armed forces day is about all of our service members.  Instead of focusing on gender, we should focus on service.   Some of our service members aren't even human (I mean the canines, not the drill sergeants).

I"m not offended, so much as bothered that we're shifting the focus.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> I do like a girl in uniform.





LeeC said:


> I remember one I liked better out of her uniform.





astroannie said:


> I"m not offended, so much as bothered that we're shifting the focus.




I would expect you to be offended by those statements. I am just catering to the topics discussed. If you want to honor the animals, robotics, and man made inventions creating a better world, feel free. Why would you even bring up drill sergeants like that?


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I have men and women from my family who served in the armed forces. This, of all quotes, got to me from the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look, I got mad that it went straight to a beauty contest, and that article has no merit in it. She isn't part of the armed forces at all and is instead advertising her products by dressing up in them. Because she hasn't served there is no inspiration. Instead, maybe mention the first female rangers? Those who are a real inspiration to females everywhere. 

 You don't know how woman are treated and all these photos shed no light into that aspect of the military. They really have no purpose of even being in this thread. They do nothing but compete beauty between countries. I mean, seriously. Especially since you did single out  woman and you did turn it into everything you said that we don't need to do.

If you wanted to know how we are treated, you should just ask. It is so not a beauty contest. Having your hair down like that would suck since it always reaches 90 and above over seas and that would kill your neck. Makeup would smudge anyway in the heat, and the dust would attach to it. It's too much of a hassle to look good in uniform. As long as you're with friends, you should be safe, but that's always the problem isn't it? Always gotta watch your back.


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I would expect you to be offended by those statements. I am just catering to the topics discussed. If you want to honor the animals, robotics, and man made inventions creating a better world, feel free. Why would you even bring up drill sergeants like that?



- I don't get it... yes, I was offended by those statements and your obvious continuation of them. Catering... as if you had no choice but to follow the crowd, eh?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

Could you explain why WWII female pilots can finally be buried at Arlington National Cemetery? Why did it take an online petition to respect those women who have served? Do you find that acceptable? All those families had to wait despite the service their loved ones have served.


----------



## Sam (May 22, 2016)

What are you offended about? 

I've seen pictures of male soldiers posing shirtless and flexing their muscles. Almost every movie about soldiers has a muscular man in it, shirtless more often than not. It's par for the course. Does that offend male soldiers who aren't built like a brick outhouse? No, they just get on with it, like almost everyone else in the world.


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Could you explain why WWII female pilots can finally be buried at Arlington National Cemetery? Why did it take an online petition to respect those women who have served? Do you find that acceptable?



What are you talking about? Listen, YOU catered to the crowd and discussed beauty in the armed forces. That was YOU. YOU did not mention female heroism. YOU only put photos of females to compare beauty and a photo of a girl who is not even enlisted, but I guess has a story to tell because she COSPLAYS military attire. 

What OFFENDS me, as I wrote several times, is that this thread went immediately to beauty. That was not what the day was meant to celebrate. Come on guys, stop trying to start anything or warp what happened. This thread went immediately to beauty with no regards to the effort of either gender, or the sacrifice made by each. So... you get it yet?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

What about the Army forcing male soldiers to wear pregnant simulators to 'understand' pregnant soldiers? What are your thoughts about that?


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> What about the Army forcing male soldiers to wear pregnant simulators to 'understand' pregnant soldiers? What are your thoughts about that?



Hey wait, tell me again how this has anything to do with the thread? No really, tell me. I want to know how this became male vs female woes? Oh wait, no it never did. It was about those serving, not trying to single out any gender, which is what I was trying to inform you about. Weird how you're still trying to separate us when in reality we serve the same 24 hours and live in the same crappy housing bins in the same hot and dusty location. You just don't want to accept you strayed the thread. Okay, I gotcha.

 -And it's pretty funny that my unit never had to worry about that. Weird, huh? Never even came up once.

Edit: Except some have different jobs, I admit. There's a difference, but I'm drawing from my deployment experience and males and females are the same.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 22, 2016)

Why did it take until *2011 *for this to happen? 








My point is ...  why does this have to be sexualized? Why do those articles exist? Why can't we stay on the same road? Why can't we all be promoted for our services? Why does race and gender factor into being someone greater when the minute they enlisted was the ultimate sacrifice they ever did? Why does it have to be two sided? Why can't we all see military as military? It doesn't have to be a beauty contest. We have heard from both men and women they appreciate another in uniform. Why does appearance matter? Why not emphasize on the uniform they wear and the character behind the patches?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 22, 2016)

Okay, gang, now we're starting to get into personal territory. Let's see if we can keep thread civil at least, okay?


----------



## Riptide (May 22, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> My point is ...  why does this have to be sexualized? Why do those articles exist? Why can't we stay on the same road? Why can't we all be promoted for our services? Why does race and gender factor into being someone greater when the minute they enlisted was the ultimate sacrifice they ever did? Why does it have to be two sided? Why can't we all see military as military? It doesn't have to be a beauty contest. We have heard from both men and women they appreciate another in uniform. Why does appearance matter? Why not emphasize on the uniform they wear?



Because you made it matter when you continued the beauty of armed forces members. You had a chance to change the way of this thread, you didn't take it. Realize you did this, and I'm trying to right it. Trying to make it more singular. If you want to change it, don't do it by discussing something as superficial as beauty, and instead discuss deployments, suicide rates, PTSD, stories of heroism and sacrifices, even just the training necessary to join. Discuss the improvements, or the newsworthy missions. It starts with people like you, like me, we have to change it while promoting the uniform and those in it. There's still a long way to go and milestones do need to be mentioned, just not beauty, or useless competitions like how this thread started out as.


----------



## LeeC (May 22, 2016)

When I was younger I won't say I was idealistic but had an excess of youthful hubris. That path lead me somewhere that haunts me to this day**. I did learn the value of true comradeship in ways I hope none of you have to experience, and I have the greatest respect for those I served with. 

On the other hand, with the contributing divisions stateside at the time and my nurturing, my outlook broadened. Suffice it to say that my perspective is more one of lamenting the lack of consciousness relative to respectfully coexisting with the natural world that sustains us, and disdains the rampant avarice of humankind. Getting beyond manipulated idealism one might see the connection.

I agree that the bit about the girl's make believe was ill placed, but on the other hand think it exemplifies the illusionary perception we all suffer from to various degrees. 

As to what BC and I posted earlier in this thread, one thing to keep in mind is that there is much value in seeing the humor in this world, which has nothing to do with lack of respect. 



** What I care to remember from my time in the military is that I went from private to sergeant, to private to sergeant, before calling it quits. It was a simple misunderstanding over one time where I fell in love and took a three day pass without asking. I saw it as a target of opportunity, but the brass weren't tolerant. This being an example of opposing views being so fixated that no middle ground can be found ;-)


----------

